

LinkedIn "Intro" Hijacks Email - techinsidr
http://www.bishopfox.com/linkedin-intro/

======
wcfields
I've never gained anything beyond mountains of spam from IT recruiters from
LinkedIn.

Does anyone (here or anywhere) gain anything from LinkedIn?

~~~
cafard
It has got me in touch with a couple of college friends I had lost touch with,
a former co-worker likewise, maybe a cousin.

Business value? No.

------
benp84
I got a job offer from Google that started from them finding my LinkedIn
profile. That said, I despise them more than any other major website. Their
entire business model is holding the information for ransom that you provide
them to make available to the business world. I'd love to see a YC company
replace them, or do so myself.

------
jasonlaramburu
Rapportive is pretty cool tool to have. Aside from the standard NSA paranoia
stuff mentioned in the article, what's the real danger for an average person
who wants the rapportive experience on mobile?

